#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC)

## sasirkumar

Hi all




Here i am sharing *ARAMCO STANDARD INSPECTION CHECKLIST(SAIC)*.


I uploaded here


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Regards
Sasikumar*See More: Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC)

----------


## ram

UR doing exceptionally great work

Thanks .

To say another thanks kindly upload PIPING DESIGN HANDBOOK MCKETTA

REGDS

RAM

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi Friend,

It does not have anything related to Instrumentation & process control.

Is it possible for the same?

J

----------


## jigneshdesai

Thank You Sasi Sir,

Your help to new engineers like me is exceptional.
Keep this going.

----------


## alaeddine618

Thanks very much it's realy helpfull; I have some KBR's spread sheet but I don't know how to send a thread..... help me to share it

----------


## cpeira

Great post man.. keep it up

Thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much Mr.Sasi Kumar

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank you Sasi

----------


## emanc

Do you have inspection for Instrumentation and Control? It's not included in this file. Thanks...

----------


## Alex_9710278

Ckeck List  inspection for Instrumentation and Control.

Thank in advance

----------


## harshad

Dear All,

I need saudi aramco standard P&ID legend sheets and any aramco reference P&IDs and PFDs in native autocad format..

request you to send me on  my following e-mail

harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

help in this regards is highly appreciated..

I need it urgently..

Plz help..

Thanks in advance..

With Regards,
Harshad

----------


## nael

Dear sasirhKumer 
you have done a great job , i have been looking for these resources for long time ago 
Thank and many thanks 
God bless you

----------


## J Kaushik

Dear Mr. Sasi



Thank You... Extremely helpful checklists for cross-reference in forming/ revising our own procedures & audits...

Really informativeSee More: Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC)

----------


## vfq3481

Good post!
THX!

----------


## malkarriaz

Thank You MR. SASI it was very useful to me....
Can you upload some SAIC for Communication related like (eg: SAIC-T-0528) and it will be very useful for us if you upload some Saudi Aramco Standard Drawings....

----------


## weells

Thank You sasirkumar

----------


## sectoxf

Thanks , kindly i am searching for SAIC-A-1014 TO 1018

----------


## Marty Thompson

SAIC-M-1014 Surface Preparation, EPDM, and Insulation Inspection
SAIC-M-1018 Leak Proof Testing/Final Inspection

----------

